# Neutered males...????!!!!



## Weniki (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, I have a 6 month old FEMALE kitten...I recently agreed to adopt an adult male, about a year and a half old. He had not been neutered yet. I had him neutered 10 days ago, and NOW my female has just gone into her first heat! I thought the male would leave her alone but he wont! He is attempting to mate with her, but he is unable to. 

I am concerned because he wants to bite her in the back, I have read that this is normal when mating, but since he can't actually do it, he is biting her for a VERY long time and I am concerned. At the moment, I am keeping them separated if I cannot be around to supervise...

Will the male settle down eventually and lose interest, or will he continue to behave this way? I had thought to have a litter with the female when she is older, but maybe I will have to just have her spayed. 

Before he was neutered, he was very aggressive towards the kitten, but after the operation it was much better. Now that she is in heat, he is behaving more as if he had never been "fixed". I have searched on the internet, but I cannot find any comprehensive information on how long it takes for the male hormones to change after the operation. 

Wisdom greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum and I hope we can help.

It has been my experience that neutered tomcats have an immediate drop in testosterone, which to my senses *GREATLY* reduces the 'pong' of tomcat pee, and w/in about 3 days their tomcat urine odor is gone. The hormones in their systems, though ... that can take between 30-60 days before they fully dissipate to their new low levels. There is a good chance that he may retain his breeding urges whenever a kitty comes into season, or he could just eventually experience random 'memories' of what he was supposed to do, and some cats just slowly fade away from that behavior alltogether. You really don't know what you get until it happens, or doesn't happen.
I'm sorry I couldn't be more clear. 
I am glad you've seperated them. I don't know what the percentages are of a neutered tomcat impregnating a kitty, I know with horses we are recommended to wait up to at least 2mo before turning castrated males in with mares as some residual sperms may be present in addition to latent stud-like behaviors.
Best wishes,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Weniki (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you! This is exactly the information I was looking for!

I hope the new cat will settle in ok, he seems sad to leave his old home and I have only had him 2 weeks and he is only interested in my kitten! He is slowly getting used to me, but I am sorry for him now that I must shut him out of the bedroom at night so he wont attack her, he is all alone all night and crying in the morning  

I hope soon he can be included properly and become part of the family!

Cheers!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oooooh, poor baby. I'm sorry he is lonely and out-of-sorts, but you're doing the right thing by helping to keep your little girl 'unmolested' by him for now. It should be easier as time goes on.
h


----------



## Weniki (Feb 26, 2010)

Update:

Ok, so now the kitten seems to be finished with her heat and is back to her usual "kitten-y" behavior. But the neutered male continues to be excited and persues her. She thinks it's a game and plays with him, but he does not let up! He tries to bite her back constantly, AND the whole time he is meowing and meuwling kind of loud, I am afraid of the neighbors complaining! 

Is there ANYTHING that would be the equivilant of a cold shower for this guy??? 

Thanks!


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

I hate to say it, but the only way they will probably calm down around each other is her being spayed. Even though he can't in-pregnant her, doesn't mean he will lose his instinct to want to try.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Weniki said:


> Is there ANYTHING that would be the equivilant of a cold shower for this guy???


I don't think so. She may be out of estrus but she probably still carries some of those pheromone smells that are inciting him. Spay, spay, spay is going to save-the-day in this situation. ....and even then, you run the chance of his having awakened his breeding instincts and he may view her in this manner anyways. If so, maybe he'll wear out of giving her that kind of attention and/or as she matures she'll express less and less patience for that type of behavior from him.
Best of luck,
h =^..^=


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Spaying is the only thing that will keep everyone happy. There's really no good reason to let her have a litter, anyway. Is she purebred? Even if she is, the world is FULL of cats -- far more than there are homes for.  And she'll be healthier if spayed (in fact, spaying BEFORE the first heat means pretty much no risk of mammary cancer, and ever heat she has increases her risk). 

I would get it done ASAP so they can be a happy sexless couple.


----------



## Weniki (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, I am planning to get her spayed...she is a doll face persian, very intelligent and very sweet and affectionate! I've never had a cat like her before, so I kind of wanted a batch of kittens before spaying, but I think it's all just too much stress! 

They tell me I can get something called "Felix way" that will help this big fellow calm down... 

But yes, spaying is on the to do/to PAY list!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Weniki said:


> They tell me I can get something called "Felix way" that will help this big fellow calm down...


Feliway.









Several members have had great success withit.
h


----------

